# New app dev



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes I am new to programing android apps but im willing to give it a go. If anyone has a request for any apps or ideas please let me know because I dont really have any ideas yet lol.


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you still need ideas?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Check my post about sense sms

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

"adroidman said:


> Yes I am new to programing android apps but im willing to give it a go. If anyone has a request for any apps or ideas please let me know because I dont really have any ideas yet lol.


I'm dying for an app that will let me do this lol:






Currently there is an iGun app that sucks really really bad. A one that's as awesome as the iPhone one would be awesome!


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

An app that lets you change the Verizon wireless text to something else?


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> I'm dying for an app that will let me do this lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL wow. That's how I feel sometimes when I'm sitting in traffic. Especially the ones who cut me off.


----------

